# Frog rant!



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Normally, I wouldn't call an animal stupid, but this frog has definitely earned the title!!

A couple of weeks ago, he got his finger stuck into the operculum of my trapdoor snail's shell, and freaked out, trying to get it off. Last week, he was almost sucked into the siphon because he was trying to EAT it. And this morning, the animal that makes me wonder about his mental capacities, CLIMBED OUT OF HIS TANK! (Again)

He wound up on the floor, found his way over to a book my son had laying out, and just laid on it, covered in lint and looking absolutely pitiful, until my son told me that the frog was out, and I woke up enough to process that thought and rescue my beloved pet idiot. When I rinsed him off, and went to move him BACK to his tank, he tried to jump onto the floor again!

Stupid frog-beast. He's lucky I love him.


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

xD What kind of frog is this?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Freddie and Frankie are African Clawed Frogs.
Freddie is the Albino Dumbbell, and Frankie is my smarter little girl who STAYS PUT! lol


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

I'm guessing in the wild he'd long have become someone's lunch. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I tell him that with alarming frequency, Olympia! ;-)


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

My late goldfish Bubba would pace up and down the gravel vac siphon trying to attack the food.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I wish he had the excuse of there being food in the tube... he tries to eat the tube itself. u_u


----------



## Chevko (Nov 15, 2012)

Skyewillow said:


> I wish he had the excuse of there being food in the tube... he tries to eat the tube itself. u_u


I am now definitely concerned for you. Not your froggy, but you. You never know, one of these evenings, or mornings, you just might find him swimming in your cereal, trying to eat your food and then you'll have a heart attack because OMFGFROGINMYFOOD.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Chevko said:


> I am now definitely concerned for you. Not your froggy, but you. You never know, one of these evenings, or mornings, you just might find him swimming in your cereal, trying to eat your food and then you'll have a heart attack because OMFGFROGINMYFOOD.


LOL

Already have a stomach ache, and this just made it worse. I'm laughing so hard it hurts. Ow. T.T


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Chevko said:


> I am now definitely concerned for you. Not your froggy, but you. You never know, one of these evenings, or mornings, you just might find him swimming in your cereal, trying to eat your food and then you'll have a heart attack because OMFGFROGINMYFOOD.


You should really worry about him, I've had froglegs before. ;-) lol! (on a side note, I don't eat cereal XD)

One of the other members of the ACF group I'm in on Facebook, said his male escaped, and then decided to crawl up on his foot, looking all lint-beast. Like "Hey, Dad! I'm loose!!!"

I really do love my frog-beasties, they're so beautiful, and he's annoyingly friendly, and his blonde moments are a source of entertainment for us. Freddie's really lucky that my son tattled on him, I hate to think what would've happened to him if he'd crawled off in the other direction!! We wouldn't have found him until we move!!! >_<


----------



## Artemis (Mar 9, 2013)

I want one so much. I suppose they would gobble up baby shrimp eh?


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Artemis said:


> I want one so much. I suppose they would gobble up baby shrimp eh?


We buy fully grown ghost shrimp as a dietary supplement for them. They literally eat everything that fits in their mouth, whether it actually fits in there or not.


----------

